# Croatia holiday



## Audrey (13 Jan 2006)

There are some posts on Croatia, but I don't think they answer my question, so here goes.  I'm looking at Croatia (Dubrovnik) for summer holidays this year and have requested brochures from Concorde Travel and Croatia Tours.  The Concorde brochure has arrived and looks good.  The best value they have (hotel, not apartment) is about €1k per person, B&B, for mid season (departure up to mid June).  Just thought I'd check and see if anybody has been on holiday to Dubrovnik and what you thought of Croatia for a summer holiday.   We're looking for pleasant weather, nice scenery/atmosphere, acceptable food & drink (don't need any mad night life) and reasonable value.

The hotels we're looking at are Kompas, Grand Park, Adriatic, Komodor, Vis, Spendid and Neptune.


----------



## Max Hopper (13 Jan 2006)

We went independent last summer. A small town called Milini, south of Dubrovnik. Paid under €500 for a week in self-catering sleeping three. Taxis are shockingly expensive (take the Croatia Airlines bus to the city). Food and drink are no bargain as most foodstuffs have to be imported. Beer is cheap enough (and strong >5%) and often in plastic litre bottles! Local wines are dire. Most beaches in south Dalmatia are shingle so bring 'aqua sox', padded beach mats, and a pole umbrella. Maestro cards work everywhere (even in supermarkets). The locals seem to flock to the beach after 2PM. Never found out why that is. The 2-laned coast road to the airport is treacherous with the aged vehicles tearing about and the ever present, clapped-out, Soviet-era, diesel lorries.

We had a blast! Booked accomodation through Adriatic.net with no problems (well, the map could have been a bit more accurate). And bone-up on your German because English is rarely spoken outside of the cities.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2006)

Andrewa said:
			
		

> have requested brochures from Concorde Travel and Croatia Tours. The Concorde brochure has arrived and looks good.


Please benefit from my bad experience and avoid _Concorde Travel, Capel Street, D1 _at all costs.


----------



## Audrey (13 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Please benefit from my bad experience and avoid _Concorde Travel, Capel Street, D1 _at all costs.


 
Phew!  I might have had a lucky escape.  I'll await the other brochure then (Croatia Tours).  Thanks ClubMan.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2006)

It could have been an unfortunate once off bad experience but they really dealt with it badly and I resolved (and informed them) that I would make sure to discourage anybody else from dealing with them on the basis of it. I would definitely recommend a trip to _Croatia _though. Beautiful place, great food and still not that expensive.


----------



## Audrey (13 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> It could have been an unfortunate once off bad experience but they really dealt with it badly and I resolved (and informed them) that I would make sure to discourage anybody else from dealing with them on the basis of it. I would definitely recommend a trip to _Croatia _though. Beautiful place, great food and still not that expensive.


I understand.  Your reason for discouraging me is the same reason that I would think twice about using them, ie the way they dealt with the issue once it arose.  Anybody (any company) can have an unfortunate once-off bad experience, but I would expect the agency to have dealt with it properly, and they didn't.
Ta again.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jan 2006)

We went to Dubrovnik (actually stayed in Hotel Croatia in Cavtat) last May with Croatia Tours and had no complaints (other than sharing a charter flight with a bunch of pilgrims!).

€1,000 per person sounds pretty high, we paid around €600 B&B at the end of May for a 5* hotel.

The locals are very friendly, and very tourist oriented (Ireland could learn a thing or two I feel!).  Food is good, albeit not much variety (every restaurant offers the same/similar menus), but not exactly cheap.

Beer is cheap and very good.

Shopping is strange-everything is either designer label at Irish type prices, or imitation tack.

We only came across one guy who couldn't speak English, but we were never outside Cavat or Dubrovnik.

One problem-the lack of 'proper' sandy beaches-everything is rocky.

Beautiful area, friendly people, cheap beer, good weather.  A good place to visit.


----------



## Audrey (14 Jan 2006)

Ccovhich - I should have mentioned we're looking at two weeks.  Was your price for two or one week?


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jan 2006)

Aha-Ours was indeed for 7 nights.


----------



## Audrey (14 Jan 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Aha-Ours was indeed for 7 nights.


Still, I think that two weeks should cost less than double the price of one week.  I'll see what Croatia Tours have to say.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## techman (14 Jan 2006)

Went to Dubrovnik last summer. 

Stayed in Hotel Excelsior. Fantastic and great location. It's worth it.

Dubrovnik is a beautiful place. Has what you are looking for: 

"We're looking for pleasant weather, nice scenery/atmosphere, acceptable food & drink (don't need any mad night life) and reasonable value."

Going to go back again.


----------



## IsleOfMan (15 Jan 2006)

If you can get cheap flights do it yourself. Lovely bright, quiet airport with easy access. The hotels that you are looking at are located in Lapad, a fair distance from the Old Town and very quiet location. The beach is cobbled rather than sandy. A bus runs from Lapad to the old town on a regular basis, no.12 from memory, simple to use. We stayed in Hotel Lero, www.hotel-lero.hr  very cheap, great food, a bit 1970's but in great location about 10 mins walk to Old Town. Get the bus from airport to main bus station about €5 per head, then a 10 minute walk uphill to Hotel Lero. A previous poster mentioned Cavtat. Tiny but beautiful place with boat excursion available from Old Town harbour. There is not much to do in Dubrovnik so organise lots of boat trips to the islands and walk the walls of the Old Town.


----------



## Audrey (15 Jan 2006)

Techman, Can you expand on why you found Excelsior so worth it?  It is quite a bit more expensive than some of the other hotels, but if it's very good then we would prefer to spend the extra.  Would be interested in hearing exactly what you thought of the hotel.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2006)

I think _Topflight _and _Sunway _also do _Croatia_. If you are looking at a package job then you might want to check them out too. Having dealt with _Sunway _several times I can certainly recommend them. At least _Topflight _and _Sunway _(and _Croatia Tours _etc.) had their own reps out foreign unlike _Concorde _who did everything at arms length leading to terrible problems dealing with issues when they arose with all parties engaging in some frustrating buck passing...


----------



## techman (17 Jan 2006)

Location right beside the old town. 2 minute walk.

Top class leisure centre - pool, sauna, steam room, gym etc.

It's got a nice sun lounge area with bar and restaurants. Excellent service and staff. Really is a five star hotel. Great food.

I know it is more expensive. I booked directly with the hotel - online.

See www.tripadvisor.com for more reviews.


----------



## tiger (17 Jan 2006)

Spent a week in Dubrovnik in October, enjoyed it a lot.

Stayed in the Adriatic, which is in lapad like alot of the hotels.  A short bus ride into the old town.  The Adriatic was very basic (2 star I think), but clean, bathroom was good & the breakfast was excellent.  It felt like it was stuck in some time warp from the '70s!


----------



## Audrey (17 Jan 2006)

I'm back again.  Whilst awaiting more brochures, I've been looking at booking the flight and hotel accommodation myself.  I've tried eBookers and Expedia.  What do people think of these, particularly Expedia.  I've never used them before, but they are offering me flights + 2 weeks accommodation (for 2 people) for $1965 (which I figure to be about €1625).  The hotel is one that I've seen in a brochure already, and its satisfactory, but the cost per person for the two weeks is a few hundred less using Expedia than it is using the brochures I've viewed so far.  Is Expedia ok?


----------



## 2706eilis (18 Jan 2006)

I travelled to Croatia at end of August last year.  The flights were Aer Lingus and cost 180 return and the accomodation for the week onlyb worked out at 126.  

We travelled around alot of Croatia (Dubrovnik, Split, Hvar Island) and Bosnia and stayed in apartments.  Most of the travelling was done by fast ferry and car which was also excellent value.   

I think the quote you got is very expensive and you could do much better by booking flights and accomodation yourself.  

Couldn't recommend the country enough.  Fabulous place and excellent value


----------



## Old Jim (18 Jan 2006)

You should price the flights and accommodation seperately and compare prices. Booking the flights with Aer Lingus seperately should eliminate their profit on the flights and therefore you should get a better deal.
Let us know how you get on as I'm trying to book my hols to Slovenia and Dubrovnik at the moment. Flights are cheap, but hotels are pushing the price up. Any suggestions for cheap 5 star hotels in Dubrovnik?!


----------



## Jools (18 Jan 2006)

I stayed in the Hotel Excelcior two years ago and agree with techman.  Fanatastic hotel in a great location - and if you book, request a sea view - that is worht the money alone!

When I booked, I booked through Joe Walsh Tours (not JWT).  They were almost €100 cheaper than Croatia tours, Concorde etc. for the same holiday!


----------



## almo (18 Jan 2006)

Hi Andrew, I live and work in Croatia and have dealt in the past with Concorde, they were a disaster and so so unreliable when it comes to flights, on site support and ultimately service.  Croatia Tours are far better, and one word of advice, forget Dubrovnik initially and book a flight into Split.  You will then be able to pickup cheap and good accomodatin, not be stuck at the far end of the country and save a bunch of cash.

I've been to Dubrovnik more times than I remember and I get cabin fever after the first hour, but maybe that's only me!


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2006)

almo said:
			
		

> I live and work in Croatia and have dealt in the past with Concorde, they were a disaster and so so unreliable when it comes to flights, on site support and ultimately service.


Interesting. Did you have problems with them yourself or hear about these second hand? Did you or others pursue them over such problems? Just curious about what happened given my own problems with them.


> I've been to Dubrovnik more times than I remember and I get cabin fever after the first hour, but maybe that's only me!


It's a beautiful place alright but I would agree with you to some extent. You only really need a couple of days in the old town itself. If you are planning to explore the islands and surrounding coastline etc. then that's a different matter.


----------



## almo (18 Jan 2006)

Hey Club man, no, it was all personal and professional experience.  The worst was last year I was travelling to Ireland with two players and the day before we were due to fly I gave a quick call to their office to ask where we would pick up the tickets on the ground (in Croatia) and was told they'd forgotten to book us in (despite taking 3 fares from my credit card).  Eventually they "found" 3 spare seats and wanted me to pay again and I'd be reimbursed, they relented and told me to pick up the tickets at the airport.  It then turned out we were never booked and only after calling the manager we went on the flight.  That was not the worst experience, this past summer was far worse (like not booking one of our colleagues and then putting them onto a flight into Dubrovnik and telling out and out lies about having them brought to Split by car).  The worst was they kept palming it off on others when they were completely at fault.

As for Dubrovnik, it has such an attrocious repeat business rate, less than 18% of returnees (bad word to use of course) and over half of these own properties there.  But as for the islands and inland, unbelievable (and I must admit to being in love with Bosnia!



Quote:
I've been to Dubrovnik more times than I remember and I get cabin fever after the first hour, but maybe that's only me! 
It's a beautiful place alright but I would agree with you to some extent. You only really need a couple of days in the old town itself. If you are planning to explore the islands and surrounding coastline etc. then that's a different matter.


----------



## onekeano (18 Jan 2006)

Old Jim said:
			
		

> You should price the flights and accommodation seperately and compare prices. Booking the flights with Aer Lingus seperately should eliminate their profit on the flights and therefore you should get a better deal.
> Let us know how you get on as I'm trying to book my hols to Slovenia and Dubrovnik at the moment. Flights are cheap, but hotels are pushing the price up. Any suggestions for cheap 5 star hotels in Dubrovnik?!



Jim - I wused this site  for booking Slovenia (3 locations in total). Generally not cheap but hopefully they will be worth it.

Roy


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2006)

almo said:
			
		

> Hey Club man, no, it was all personal and professional experience.  The worst was last year I was travelling to Ireland with two players and the day before we were due to fly I gave a quick call to their office to ask where we would pick up the tickets on the ground (in Croatia) and was told they'd forgotten to book us in (despite taking 3 fares from my credit card).  Eventually they "found" 3 spare seats and wanted me to pay again and I'd be reimbursed, they relented and told me to pick up the tickets at the airport.  It then turned out we were never booked and only after calling the manager we went on the flight.  That was not the worst experience, this past summer was far worse (like not booking one of our colleagues and then putting them onto a flight into Dubrovnik and telling out and out lies about having them brought to Split by car).  The worst was they kept palming it off on others when they were completely at fault.


 Sounds fairly typical of them alright based on our experiences. When you mentioned the car drive to _Split _it reminded me of our transfer from _Korcula_ to _Dubrovnik _which involved nearly missing the boat because we were given misleding descriptions of the people and the boat picking us up and then being dropped off from the minibus on the fancy bridge outside the town to be picked up by some bloke in a car who was to take us to our hotel. It all worked out OK but it was all a bit hit and miss. However this was far from the worst of our experiences with them which I won't go into again here since I have detailed them elsewhere.


----------



## almo (20 Jan 2006)

I feel the pain club man! They were a right shower of chancers and really gave us endless grief. They have been losing business to other companies and if they're not careful _([potentially libellous comments removed by ClubMan - please note the .]) _they'll lose a really lucrative piece of the market!


----------



## gauloise (20 Jan 2006)

Have to say I agree with earlier post..much cheaper if you book accommodation & flights seperately..check out laterooms.com to get an idea of the choice and price..some lovely 4 **** appartments for 500 euro with access to beach and private pool etc.. though you will not be able to book through this site for another month or so as "late" is with 3 months notice so it would be March before you could book. Just a note on this site, I thought I was being clever calling the hotel direct and looking for an even cheaper rate but the hotel could not match the one on laterooms!


----------



## Diddles (20 Jan 2006)

Stayed in the Kompas hotel almost 2 years ago.
Great hotel and location.Pool a bit on the small side but not a problem.
Funny hotel that the reception is on the top floor 9th I think and pool on the 1st floor(dont ask me to explain).Food good ,lots of cafe bars in the area and you can get the bus just up the road to take you to the old town.
Over all I have to say I loved the place and found the people very nice to deal with in general.We plan to go back.

D


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2006)

For what it's worth ... We stayed in the Hotel Neptun outside _Dubrovnik _on the _Lapad Peninsula_. Staff were helpful and friendly and the rooms were grand although "compact". Well served by public transport into Dubrovnik itself. The hotel has a great pool/deck area (large pool and kiddies pool) and you can also swim in the sea off the rocks. We were on _B&B _board and the buffet breakfast was OK. Didn't really eat in the hotel other than some snacks from bar. Plenty of choice elsewhere in the area and in town. There are plenty of other hotels and accommodation in the _Lapad _area.


----------



## Audrey (21 Jan 2006)

Has anybody been there end May/early June?  Friends went July/Aug and found it very very hot, although they loved it.  Hubby doesn't like intense heat, although nice sunshine is acceptable as long as there are other things to do as well (which, I hear, there are in Croatia).  Would early June be OK for hubby in that case?  According to what I see on the internet, in terms of climate there in June, it seems ok, but there's nothing like previous experience - so if anybody has any please let me know.


----------



## almo (21 Jan 2006)

Depending on where you are, it can be lovely or odd.  Down south it's very crowded early in the summer (esp. downtown) but if you're travelling around you'll love it.   An ideal time is mid-end of May or late September, even this year we had a series of clients over in October (all month) and they were amazed at how warm (in the high teens low 20's) all the time.  If your husband is not au fait with heat, then May is a best bet (the temperatures published don't include June's happy habit of being oppressively hot and sunny on the coast!).

Regardless you'll enjoy and take in lots of the national parks (the trees and rivers make it so much more appealing!).


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Jan 2006)

We went end of May and were very happy with the climate.


----------



## Audrey (23 Jan 2006)

Have narrowed hotels down a bit.  Anybody ever stayed in The Montenegro Hotel?  It's a 4-Star, yet seems pretty good value (€889 each for 14 days).  Most 3-stars are around that price, and 4-stars are over 1k.


----------



## almo (23 Jan 2006)

Andrew, prepare yourself, 3 stars in Croatia are just above B+B's, 3 stars are 2 star or unrated in Ireland, or anywhere else.  There are a couple of good hotels, Art up in Split is clean, new and good service.  But it is a massive problem in Croatia that most of teh hotels are not so great, and if they look good the service lets them down.  Montenegro Hotel is plain, but that does sound like decent money for that time of year.  Any of the big chain hotels represent better value (however).


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2006)

Unfortunately in many countries the star ratings are often meaningless. As far as I remember the _Hotel Neptun _is officially a 3* but seemed better than that to me. However the hotel that _Concorde _put us in on the island of _Korcula _() when they failed to reserve the hotel that we had booked with them 6 months in advance () was also a 3* but was not very good (terrible food, very dated Communist era decor, broken furniture and fixtures/fittings in rooms etc.) and actually around a 2* in my opinion.


----------



## Audrey (23 Jan 2006)

OK, so I'm guessing you would all say (those of you who've been to Croatia) that I should pay for the best available (at least 4 Star)?  YOu say Hotel Montenegro is plain - fair enough.  Is it also (as some people have told me) a bit out of way (ie Lapad Peninsula or Dubrovnik itself seem to be favoured)?


----------



## Diddles (23 Jan 2006)

Go to the Kompas if you have any doubts

D


----------



## Audrey (23 Jan 2006)

Thanks Diddles ... and good to talk to you again!





			
				Diddles said:
			
		

> Go to the Kompas if you have any doubts
> 
> D


----------



## Audrey (23 Jan 2006)

Diddles, Brochure cautions that there are a lot of steps up to Kompas hotel - is it all that bad, or bearable?





			
				Diddles said:
			
		

> Go to the Kompas if you have any doubts
> 
> D


----------



## almo (23 Jan 2006)

It is almost as well to rent an apartment for your stay, they work out cheaper and you have space and freedom.  And even in Dubrovnik it's relatively cheap to eat and drink out (I think the areas around it are even cheaper).


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Jan 2006)

We stayed in  5 star in Croatia, but not by Irish standards (Irish prices though!).


----------



## almo (23 Jan 2006)

CCOVICH, you've made me smile, thank you, it's been a long cold day!  It's been a constant pain for me in Croatia that the locals expect people to pay outrageous rates for poor service, and in tourism it's attrocious.  When we had Shels and their fans in the level of service given to them was abysmal to the point of being embarassing, and there was a near mutiny.  When we brought the Croats over, their team and fans were shocked (with delight) at paying the same price for actual 4 and 5 star accomodation (Burlington and Berkeley Court).  sadly in Croatia ther are no signs of making things come up to scratch!


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Jan 2006)

I liked the hotel ok, it was the price of gargle in the bar that was a downer. Was nice to have a drink there on the way back from the village.


----------



## almo (23 Jan 2006)

Ah, hotel beers, well, it's the same everywhere.  It's really weird how prices are so differnt in Croatia.  You get a coffee for 2euros in Dubrovnik, move a little ut and it's 1.50, then up to Split and it's 1.50, up to SIbenik and it's 1euro, then to where I am and it's 40-50cents, then up in zagreb it's back to 1.50, even in each place the prices vary from cafe to cafe, at least in Dublin it's just plain expensive!


----------



## Audrey (26 Jan 2006)

Ccovich
Croatia Tours brochure (finally) arrived.  I'm looking at Cavtat and feel quite drawn to it.  The Dubrovnik Hotel (where you stayed) is around €1100 each for the two weeks that we would want (end May early June).  It's still about €600 for one week in May, as it was when you went.  I'm also looking (in the brochure) at lovely villas in Cavtat - they're old mediaeval in style, restored/converted to four-star standard (Croatian four-star of course). Being self-catering of course they're far cheaper than hotels, but they do look very attractive in the brochure.  If Cavtat is a nice spot (in your opinion) then I might just go for a villa there.  At €885 per person for the fortnight, it seems a lot better value than the hotel.  Did you find it easy to get transport to Dubrovnik?  Was there enough to do (restaurants, bars) in Cavtat in the evening??





			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> We went to Dubrovnik (actually stayed in Hotel Croatia in Cavtat) last May with Croatia Tours and had no complaints (other than sharing a charter flight with a bunch of pilgrims!).
> 
> €1,000 per person sounds pretty high, we paid around €600 B&B at the end of May for a 5* hotel.
> 
> ...


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Jan 2006)

There are around a dozen restaurants in Cavtat, some are very nice, nearly all are good.  Plenty of seafood if that's your thing.  My one problem would be that the menus are the same nearly everywhere and that hot starters are around the size of an Irish main course (I think that hot starters were introduced in response to the wishes of tourists and that the locals would go for cold starters).

There are a few cafe bars, no entertainment, but nice to have a drink outdoors by the water. It's quite a peaceful area, no large parties of guys/girls, mostly couples, some families, and a few senior citizen tours.

Getting to Dubrovnik is fairly straighforward.  There is a local bus service that goes around once an hour and costs around €3 if I recall correctly.  Be sure to get off at the right stop in Dubrovnik as it is a long walk from the station/terminus to the old town.  You can also go by 'water tax' from Cavtat to Dubrovnik, around €10 return I think (could me more). We did it once, but used the bus after that.  I think the water taxis stop at 6 or so.

Getting back from Dubrovnik after a night out could be hit and miss as I think the last bus is at 11 pm or so.  I can't remember how much a taxi would cost.

A villa sounds like a good idea.  You can look after your own breakfast, although the advantage of the hotel is that you have a pool etc., but I guess you can use the pool if you are a non-resident.

I would say 2 weeks in Cavtat (and even Dubrovnik) is quite a long time, unless you are going to travel around  a lot (ferry trips to the islands, Mostar, Montengro etc), as there isn't that much to do, but I am restless at the best of times, and not really big into holidays.


----------



## Audrey (26 Jan 2006)

Thanks Ccovich.  We do plan to take a lot of trips, visit other islands etc., and I always feel that you can't really unwind completely until you get into the second week.  Even just resting up in the second week will be better than working!!


----------



## quinno (26 Jan 2006)

We stayed in the Villa Katherina (think that's the name) in Cavtat for one night at the end of out holiday - really nice hotel, small villa, only a few rooms & recently renovated. Booked it directly on-line, worked out about €110 per night for meself and the missus, breakfast included. It's near the monastery, so the early morning ringing bell for the monks was an issue (although quaint as well). Grub in the restaurants was nice - the one nearest our hotel was great. Only potential downside is that Cavtat is very close to the airport (Ciplici), so planes do fly low over it, although not at night as far as I remembered. Other than that, a lovely place. Nice and chilled out. Only regret we had was that we didn't check out Montenegro, which is really close. Supposed to be lovely.

I think the Bus that goes into Dubrovnik is the Number 11 (not 100% on that - it's a small place, so you can't get on the wrong bus to Dubrovnik), but it is handy for getting in and out of the city.


----------



## gilh (29 Jan 2006)

Stayed at the Neptune.Good hotel .Nice people.In general fairly expensive until you move out of Dubrovnik,


----------



## phoenix (30 Jan 2006)

Hi Andrewa, don't know if I would fancy Dubrovnik for 2 weeks.

The old city is beautiful and well worth the visit.  Be sure that you are fit to be able to walk the numerous steps and hills that are Dubrovnik.  We didn't find the new town great, very little to see and less to buy.

Cavtat on the the other hand was a beautiful little village with a very hairy bus ride to Dubrovnik.  I would be quite happy to spend a week there chilling out.

I think if I were to go again, I would definitely either book a week in two different places or arrange a load of day trips as Isle of Man suggest.

Cheers


----------



## Audrey (30 Jan 2006)

Thanks for that Phoenix.  I had booked the two weeks on the Lapad peninsula (close to Dubrovnik) this morning, and paid a deposit.  Now, having read your post, I may change that to one week on the Lapad peninsula and one in Cavtat, which does seem lovely from the brochure.


----------

